# Hello from Michigan.



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

Your close to me. welcome Where are you getting your bee's from


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum fellow Michiganders.


----------



## Bel007 (Jan 23, 2013)

Welcome. I grew up in Mt.Pleasant, not too far from you. Just started my first four hives a week ago. Having a blast!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## jsbyers (Dec 3, 2012)

I am new to the forum and beekeeping and getting my packages April 23rd. Also from Michigan as well. The weather here in Grand Haven has been awful and I am getting concerned come package delivery time. Any experience with this in the cold Michigan weather and installing packages?


----------



## vanesther (Apr 11, 2013)

Don Lamb from West Olive.
Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## vanesther (Apr 11, 2013)

Thinking about that ourselves but trusting God to bring the weather we need. The bees should be fine if kept cool & dry. Have a new sprayer with feed ready. Just ask your supplier what you should do. All bee keepers we have found are happy to help beginners, and their wealth of knowlege is priceless.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

vanesther said:


> Don Lamb from West Olive.
> Thanks for the welcome.


Dons in Holland not west olive. I take a newbee or 2 down there every year to get there first bee's.


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

At least we will be in the fifties next week. Come on spring!


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

I talked to Don a few days ago, he said that they want to do 3 trips next year. Seems there is a high demand for pkgs this season. I'm really not surprised with all the winter loss we have had here.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Welcome once again to the site. We are not too far apart from each other. I am in Bailey many times during the season.
Have a great time with your girls.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## bryani289swmi (Mar 23, 2011)

Vanesther,

Welcome. For the April 23 pickup we have scheduled a couple of package installations if you have any questions on the procedure. Good luck.

Bryan


----------



## jsbyers (Dec 3, 2012)

Plan on being there. I believe it is at 7:00 PM? I haven't kept bees for a lot of years and very excited to get some again.


----------



## bryani289swmi (Mar 23, 2011)

Jsbyers,

Yes, the time on April 23 and May 7 is 7:00PM. Let me know if you have any questions. Thanks.

Bryan


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

bryani289swmi said:


> Vanesther,
> 
> Welcome. For the April 23 pickup we have scheduled a couple of package installations if you have any questions on the procedure. Good luck.
> 
> Bryan


Bryan You working with Don? I know Larry Hasselman retired. I am mentoring a guy that mentioned the april 23 install class and said if I couldn't help him on May 7 when his bee's arrived that he wanted to drive down for it.


----------



## vanesther (Apr 11, 2013)

You're right, Holland. Wrong info from my hubbie.


----------



## bryani289swmi (Mar 23, 2011)

Danno,

I'm not working with Don, just on the Holland Area Beekeepers Association board with Don. I'm tasked with setting up meetings and such. I've never heard if a Larry Hasselman around the club, but I've only been here a few years. There will be installation demonstrations at both the April 23 and May 7 pickups, your friend would be welcomed at either. Let me know if you have any questions. Thanks.

Bryan


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

bryani289swmi said:


> Danno,
> 
> I'm not working with Don, just on the Holland Area Beekeepers Association board with Don. I'm tasked with setting up meetings and such. I've never heard if a Larry Hasselman around the club, but I've only been here a few years. There will be installation demonstrations at both the April 23 and May 7 pickups, your friend would be welcomed at either. Let me know if you have any questions. Thanks.
> 
> Bryan


Larry is from fremont and up until a few years ago made the trips down to GA with Don. I used to pick up my queens at Larrys place rather then drive to Holland.


----------

